# Smoky Eye Live Chat



## Danapotter (Jul 27, 2007)

*Dana: *Hello Jen!
*Jen: *Hello Dana!
*Dana: *I need help with choosing colors and how to do a smoky eye
*Dana: *I am not exactly sure how to do this and even when I try with the colors I bought from another company, it turns out blue tinted.
*Jen: *I am happy to assist you with creating a smoky eye.
*Jen: *For a smoldering effect, begin with a base colour on your lid to ensure smooth blending (try Brule Satin Eye Shadow).  Next, pat MAC Smut Eye Shadow on the lid (use MAC brush #252), blending it up just past the crease (use MAC brush #217).  Sweep a bit of the Smut Eye Shadow under the outer 1/3 of the lower lash line for soft smoky definition using the tip of the #252 brush (continue to the inner corner for a super-smoky look). Line your eyes with Smolder MAC Eye Kohl Pencil and finish with 2 coats of MAC Pro Lash Mascara in Coal Black -- thick, lush lashes are key to the smoky look.
*Jen: *Let me know if you would like the direct links to view shades.  I'm happy to provide them for you.
*Dana: *Yes please, just for the eyeshadows 
*Jen: *No problem.
*Jen: * Click here for the MAC Eye Shadow page.
*Dana: *Okay! 
*Dana: *Also, what should I wear on my lips when doing a smoky eye?
*Dana: *Lipglass or lipstick or something else?
*Jen: *It really depends on what you prefer, and the type of look you are going for.
*Jen: *I recommend going with more of a sheer lipstick such as Fresh Brew Lustre Lipstick, or Oh Baby Lipglass.
*Jen: *Both would look great lined with Cork Lip Pencil.
*Dana: *Okay! I will have top check those out!
*Dana: **to
*Dana: *Thank you very much!
*Jen: *My pleasure!  Have a great day, Dana!
*Jen: *As a thank you for chatting with us today, I would like to offer complimentary Standard shipping with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase.  Please enter the one-time use offer code CS81LIVECHAT during the checkout process.  Offer for U.S. Residents only.  You may now close the chat window by clicking on the "Close" button.  You will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds pretty!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 30, 2007)

It turns out Smut is not in stores, well atleast my store! So, I decided to wait for Smoke Signals instead!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone help me! what best for me to create smokey eyes with what I have:

Mac Blacktrack gel liner

Mac Eye Primer: sublime Nature

Mac Eye shadows:
Espresso, Neru, Concrete, Corduroy, Wedge, Carbon, Shroom, Rice Paper, Blacktie


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

hello


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like a really good combo!
cool how they offer free shipping too!


----------



## slipnslide (Feb 11, 2009)

I know this was a long time ago, but I thought I'd answer anyway.
Let's take Shroom, Concrete, and Espresso. You can do something really really dramatic by using Blacktrack as a base, but that seems a waste of a pretty small pot just for experimenting. First line the top lid and while it's still wet blend it up a bit to smoke it out. You can put Concrete all over (basically just avoid the browbone and the inner eyelid). Then use espresso on the lid up to the crease, (I also like to contour my eyesocket a little bit and blend it outward past the crease) and smoke it around the bottom lashline as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Can someone help me! what best for me to create smokey eyes with what I have:

Mac Blacktrack gel liner

Mac Eye Primer: sublime Nature

Mac Eye shadows:
Espresso, Neru, Concrete, Corduroy, Wedge, Carbon, Shroom, Rice Paper, Blacktie_


----------



## JohnGabrikh (Mar 25, 2009)

ladies corner


----------



## WinterBeats (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG, fun! You can use Knight Devine instead of Smut, although it's a bit bluer in undertone. I love Vapor with Copperplate and Typographic,or Sketch.


----------



## msmckiernan (Dec 25, 2012)

Whats the best colors to use for blue eyes and blonde hair when it comes to Smokey cat eye?


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Orange is the opposite to blue...and opposite colours really make blue eyes pop. So gold/ brown smokey eyes- darkened with black if you prefer- really work well! With my blue eyes and blonde hair, if i want other colours, I usually go for dusky greens, but blues and pinks work well too. I'm usually careful with greys as they can look washed out and burgundy colours can make me look a bit ill with my pale skin.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 21, 2013)

My favourite smokey shades from the inside working out are retrospeck, woodwinked or satin taupe, brun with a bit of carbon near the lash line..then buff out with wedge


----------

